# JBJ Reaction 4-Stage Canister Filter + UV EFU-25



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has this filter? Would you recommend it?

http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/index1.html


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

The Efu-25 when it first came out had some seal problems. This has been addressed and fixed though.
The other models all worked flawlessly. 
Great price for a uv filter and canister filter by jbj overall

Marc

Jbj nanocubes website owner


----------



## MikeMihelich (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm using this filter in a 20 gallon wide tank. It works very well even with too many fish in the tank. The water stays very clear. I service the filter monthly, replacing the floss and activated carbon. As with all canister filters the media is expensive. What I really like is the spray bar that JBJ uses. It moves all the water in the tank and leaves no dead spots. The JBJ also has a nice solid feel to it. I have two Marineland C360 canisters and they seem cheap in comparison. I also have the EFU-35 and getting the EFU-45 for my upcoming 55 gallon. So yes I would recommend this filter.


----------

